# Εξαναγκασμός αντρών σε πορνεία



## Costas (Sep 2, 2010)

Ισότητα σε όλα. Από το Βήμα

ΙΣΠΑΝΙΑ
Εβγαζαν άνδρες στην πορνεία

ΜΑΔΡΙΤΗ Δίκτυο που εξανάγκαζε νέους άνδρες στην πορνεία εξάρθρωσε για πρώτη φορά η ισπανική Αστυνομία. Στη διάρκεια της επιχείρησης, σε διάφορες περιοχές της χώρας, συνελήφθησαν 14 μαστροποί που έδιναν Viagra, κοκαΐνη και άλλα διεγερτικά στους νεαρούς για να μπορούν να δουλεύουν 24 ώρες το 24ωρο.

Το κύκλωμα «στρατολόγησε» στη Βραζιλία περί τους 80 άνδρες, ηλικίας 20-30 ετών. Πολλοί από τους νεαρούς πίστευαν ότι θα πάνε στην Ισπανία να δουλέψουν ως χορευτές ή μοντέλα, αν και ορισμένοι ήξεραν ότι θα εργαστούν στον τομέα της πορνείας, γράφει η ισπανική εφημερίδα «Εl Ρais».

Οι προαγωγοί τούς έλεγαν ότι δεν θα πλήρωναν παρά μόνο το αεροπορικό τους εισιτήριο. Αλλά μόλις έφταναν στην Ισπανία τούς μετέφεραν σε οίκους ανοχής σε διάφορα μέρη της χώρας και τους υποχρέωναν να δίνουν στους μαστροπούς τα μισά από τα κέρδη τους ώσπου να ξεπληρώσουν οφειλές άνω των 4.000 ευρώ.

Οσοι αρνούνταν να συνεργαστούν δέχονταν απειλές για τη ζωή τους. Οι προαγωγοί διαφήμιζαν τους άνδρες που εξέδιδαν δημοσιεύοντας φωτογραφίες στο Ιnternet και τους μετακινούσαν συχνά από τον έναν οίκο ανοχής στον άλλον. Οι περισσότεροι από τους πελάτες ήταν άνδρες.

Οι συλλήψεις έγιναν στην Πάλμα ντε Μαγιόρκα, στη Μαδρίτη, στη Βαρκελώνη, στην Αλικάντε και στη Λεόν.

Οι συνθήκες εργασίας των ανδρών που εκδίδονταν ήταν παρόμοιες με αυτές που ισχύουν για πολλές γυναίκες πόρνες στην Ισπανία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2010)

Costas said:


> Οι συνθήκες εργασίας των ανδρών που εκδίδονταν ήταν παρόμοιες με αυτές που ισχύουν για πολλές γυναίκες πόρνες στην Ισπανία.


Για την ακρίβεια, η συνταγή που διαβάζουμε εδώ για 80 άνδρες εφαρμόζεται χρόνια τώρα, ίδια κι απαράλλακτη, για τις γυναίκες, χιλιάδες γυναίκες, κυρίως από χώρες της Ανατολικής Ευρώπης, που τις διοχετεύουν προς χώρες της Δυτικής αλλά και υπεραναπτυσσόμενες χώρες του Νότου (σαν κάποιες που κάψανε τα λάδια τους από την υπερανάπτυξη). Στίγμα στον «πολιτισμό» μας, η πιο μεγάλη ψηφίδα στο μωσαϊκό της υποκρισίας μας.

Και, αλήθεια, από τότε που αύξησε ο Αλογοσκούφης το ΑΕΠ συμπεριλαμβάνοντας τα έσοδα από την πορνεία, είχαμε καμιά εξέλιξη στο θέμα; Φορολογούνται αυτά τα έσοδα; Θα αυξηθεί το ΦΠΑ τους; Ή να αρχίσουμε να ανησυχούμε αν δούμε να παίρνουνε μέτρα και γι' αυτά; (Όχι, για τους προστάτες των μαγαζιών η ασυλία θα διατηρηθεί. Αυτοί είναι σαν τη Λερναία Ύδρα. Δεν κόβεις ένα γνωστό κεφάλι γιατί φυτρώνουν δύο άγνωστα.)


----------

